# Anybody using live shrimp for reds or specks



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Tried dead shrimp other day no luck also a top water mirror lure no dice


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

I tried live shrimp once before and caught nothing... course could have just been one of those days.... I am also one of those that cant catch a thing on a gotcha lure but everyone else says they are the thing to use for spanish.. so dont go by my experience.. LOL


----------



## frog03 (Aug 8, 2011)

*live shrimp*

I use live shrimp all the time under a popping cork whats great I have caught a lot of reds and specks that way


----------



## ctgalloway21 (Jun 25, 2012)

last time I fished pier lights on Ono Island using live, dead, and gulp shrimp, I only caught reds on Gulp shrimp under a popping cork. Thought it was very interesting.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

A live shrimp under a slip bobber is deadly for reds and specks...


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

What's a popping cork? I take it a slip cork is one that bottoms out. Not used to the terminology


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)




----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

So basically what I have been using minus the cork


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

For me my top baits for trout and reds and even flounder in order goes like this: live shrimp, live baitfish, gulp shrimp, dead squid. I always catch the most on live shrimp. If I can't catch one on a live shrimp a live baitfiah usually does the trick. I have tried frozen shrimp numerous times and have never ever caught a fish worth eating on them. Plenty of hardheads though


----------

